# New Horned Frog Babies



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a few newly metamorphosed Horned Frog babies as they were a bargain.

This is a Cranwell's Horned Frog (Ceratophrys cranwelli).

The colour morph is called "Peppermint" and they are only bred in Japan.













And those are Ornate Horned Frogs (Ceratophrys ornata).

Frog 1 (he puffed himself up a bit):

















Frog 2:












And the 3. Ornate Horned Frog:


----------



## pete12 (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW they are beautiful it's times like these that i wish we could keep exotics


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 14, 2008)

I hear they can give a nice bite too... great looking animals though....


----------



## Lozza (Oct 14, 2008)

awww so cute  more of my favourite little rotund frogs! I love the peppermint 8)
congrats on the new additions Lars


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, great little frogs lars.

I think i saw those in japan, are they the ones that they keep in small plastic containers in pet shops?


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 14, 2008)

Mate, you always have the most fascinating animals to share. Good stuff.


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Oct 14, 2008)

mate was it u with the elctrice blue gecko's if so u r sooo bloody lucky lol i envy u soo much, if not still awesome frogsss


cheers Scott


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments! 



caustichumor said:


> I hear they can give a nice bite too.



Yes, that's correct.

They have "nice" teeth and hold on for several minutes when they got you.

Here's a picture of the skull of an Ornate Horned Frog.


----------



## dtulip10 (Oct 14, 2008)

cute but i think i would rather a snake bite.. HAHAA


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> I think i saw those in japan, are they the ones that they keep in small plastic containers in pet shops?



Yes, exactly! 

As they are an ambush predator they don't need much space and therefore are often kept
in small tanks/containers.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great photos. Thanks again.
What a set of teeth on them.


----------



## callith (Oct 14, 2008)

they are stunning


----------



## bundybear (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!
cool colours.
how long are the teeth on that skull?
think i'd rather a bite from a python too, looking at that pic those teeth seem a bit thicker that a pythons.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 14, 2008)

hahaha dare you to stick your fingers in there - they are a serious set of choppers :shock:


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

bundybear said:


> WOW!
> how long are the teeth on that skull?



They are only a few millimetres long, except those two beak-shaped ones on its lower jaw.
Those can be up to 1 cm by a big female and they cause the most damage.









lozza said:


> hahaha dare you to stick your fingers in there - they are a serious set of choppers :shock:



Hahaha... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fantastic frogs , FAB colors 

Wow those teeth are SCARY ! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## mattdadrma (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome looking frogs. Too bad GTFs dont have colours like that, although I do rather their bite which is just them gumming you


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

mattdadrma said:


> awesome looking frogs. Too bad GTFs dont have colours like that, although I do rather their bite which is just them gumming you



Thanks! 

Haha, me too. 

But in my opinion GTF's are awesome frogs and they have always been my favourite frogs.


----------

